# Removing the shift knob on my 2011 Rogue



## scootertrs (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello. I need to remove my shift knob in my 2011 Rogue AWD but cannot figure out the way to do so. My current knob is bruised and battered and I found one in like new condition.

Thanking all in advance.

Scootertrs


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It will be in the service manual. I would start with checking the transmission section 

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/rogue-2011-394


----------

